# the basis of oxygen therapy



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 20, 2009)

> Find out how to choose the right oxygen delivery device for your patient's condition.
> 
> ALTHOUGH COMMON as the air we breathe, oxygen is also a drug that can be dangerous if used improperly. In this article, we'll describe when oxygen therapy is indicated and how to administer supplemental oxygen safely and appropriately. First, let's review some basic oxygen facts.
> 
> ...


----------

